# Domain + host for Moodle + sloodle



## GoudaGear (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello,
I'm searching a Domain + host site that is free in order to put moodle and sloodle. I need the access to the ftp since I have to load moodle and sloodle packages.

Is there any raccomandation of companies that can help me please?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure if you are going to find a web host that is free, and gives you good service. Have a look at these hosts. Some are free, and others aren't, but are very inexpensive.


----------

